# BAKERSFIELD LOWRIDER NATIONALS



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

IF I HAVE TO DRIVE IN THREW THE NORTH ENTRANCE WITH THAT FUCKIN DIRT ROAD I'M GONNA BE FUCKIN PISSED........

FUCKIN ASSHOLES, THEY HAVE PLENTY OF PAVED ENTRANCES AND PUT WE HAVE TO DRIVE OUT EXPENSIVE CARS THREW A FUCKIN DIRT ROAD. WHAT KIND OF FUCKIN SHIT IS THAT? I WAS TALKING SOME SHIT LAST YRS TO THE FAT FUCKER ON THE GOLF CART.......


STILL A GOOD SHOW THOUGH, $50 AT THE GATE? :wow: :wow:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*FUCK LOWRIDER NATIONALS * :angry:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 12 2010, 11:29 AM~17768019
> *FUCK LOWRIDER NATIONALS   :angry:
> *


I KINDA FEEL THE SAME WAY, BUT I'VE BEEN GOING TO THAT SHOW FOR YRS...... AND IT'S LOCAL FOR ME. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 12 2010, 12:34 PM~17768048
> *I KINDA FEEL THE SAME WAY, BUT I'VE BEEN GOING TO THAT SHOW FOR YRS...... AND IT'S LOCAL FOR ME. :biggrin:
> *


u just pay cash at the door so u don't get charge twice after getting up 3am to drive there to find out u have 2 pay again :angry: :angry: and never get ur money back :angry: 




again *FUCK LOWRIDER NATIONALS * :angry:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 12 2010, 11:45 AM~17768139
> *u just pay cash at the door so u don't get charge twice after getting up 3am to drive there to find out u have 2 pay again  :angry:  :angry:  and never get ur money back  :angry:
> again FUCK LOWRIDER NATIONALS   :angry:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

NOKTURNAL will be there full force and if anyone has an issue with this show now is the time to speak your mind


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Jun 12 2010, 11:28 AM~17768006-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I SPOKE MINE...... :biggrin: 


QUE ONDA SCOOBY? YOU GONNA MAKE IT A "NOK" AGAIN THIS YEAR?


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

We will be there in FULL WHO'S HOUSE?????? ALEX G'S HOUSE!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 12 2010, 03:04 PM~17768974
> *NOKTURNAL will be there full force and if anyone has an issue with this show now is the time to speak your mind
> *



I have


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jun 12 2010, 02:46 PM~17769193
> *We will be there in FULL WHO'S HOUSE?????? ALEX G'S HOUSE!!!!
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 12 2010, 03:04 PM~17768974
> *NOKTURNAL will be there full force and if anyone has an issue with this show now is the time to speak your mind
> *


Then speak your mind Mr. Scoooooooooooooooooby Dooooooooooooo....


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

HHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :yes:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

GOODTIMES 805 BC WILL BE THERE!


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jun 12 2010, 03:46 PM~17769193
> *We will be there in FULL WHO'S HOUSE?????? ALEX G'S HOUSE!!!!
> *


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 12 2010, 06:50 PM~17770135
> *GOODTIMES 805 BC WILL BE THERE!
> *


GOODTIMES :biggrin: 661 gettin ready


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

CHD :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Jun 12 2010, 09:17 PM~17771530
> *
> *


 :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

THE MAJESTICS CAR CLUB AND MAJESTICS BIKE CLUB WILL BE IN THE CASA


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Jun 12 2010, 10:17 PM~17771530
> *
> *


Internal affair. Classified inflamation.... Kind of like a drinking at the park without permission.... Sabes??? YOU SABES???? Member???? I know you member!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 12 2010, 03:04 PM~17768974
> *NOKTURNAL will be there full force and if anyone has an issue with this show now is the time to speak your mind
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jun 13 2010, 06:26 AM~17773102
> *Internal affair. Classified inflamation.... Kind of like a drinking at the park without permission.... Sabes??? YOU SABES???? Member???? I know you member!!!!!
> *



not really understanding. quit talking in codes. speak your mind.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jun 13 2010, 06:26 AM~17773102
> *Internal affair. Classified inflamation.... Kind of like a drinking at the park without permission.... Sabes??? YOU SABES???? Member???? I know you member!!!!!
> *


NOT REALLY THAT CLASSIFIED, I KNOW WHATS UP...... :biggrin:


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

uce harbor area will be there


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

when is the show?


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

GOODTIMES SO.CAL WILL BE THERE FOR THE HOP


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 12 2010, 11:39 PM~17772001
> *:twak:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Jun 13 2010, 04:51 PM~17776220
> *when is the show?
> *


AUGUST 1, 2010


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 14 2010, 03:30 AM~17779981
> *AUGUST 1, 2010
> *



Will I be showing my 58 or the MC???? :biggrin: Enquiring Minds want to know???


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jun 14 2010, 06:55 AM~17780541
> *Will I be showing my 58 or the MC????  :biggrin: Enquiring Minds want to know???
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

they had the nerve to send me a pre reg :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 14 2010, 01:48 PM~17783779
> *they had the nerve to send me a pre reg  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


idiots..lol


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 14 2010, 01:48 PM~17783779
> *they had the nerve to send me a pre reg  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jun 14 2010, 05:55 AM~17780541
> *Will I be showing my 58 or the MC????  :biggrin: Enquiring Minds want to know???
> *





a real lowrider would just show both..... like dirty from latin world. he shows his 59,62, el camino and his boys lil rascal. and pulls trophies with all of them most of the times


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jun 14 2010, 01:54 PM~17783827
> *idiots..lol
> *



congrats on making the cover of Lowrider Magazine


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 15 2010, 10:03 AM~17793156
> *congrats on making the cover of Lowrider Magazine
> *




X2 great accomplishment alex.......


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jun 15 2010, 10:55 AM~17793069
> *a real lowrider would just show both..... like dirty from latin world. he shows his 59,62, el camino and his boys lil rascal. and pulls trophies with all of them most of the times
> *


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@Jun 15 2010, 10:55 AM~17793069
> *a real lowrider would just show both..... like dirty from latin world. he shows his 59,62, el camino and his boys lil rascal. and pulls trophies with all of them most of the times
> *


Come on Lito you know I would do it.. Pete has to stop playing hard to get and just hand me the keys. I already told him come get the MC... LOL :biggrin:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

probably gonna roll, didnt go last year had my lil boys birthday party that day


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jun 14 2010, 05:55 AM~17780541
> *Will I be showing my 58 or the MC????  :biggrin: Enquiring Minds want to know???
> *


I DON'T HAVE THAT KIND OF $$ TO OWN "MICROPHONE FIEND".....  :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jun 15 2010, 12:38 PM~17794609
> *:biggrin:
> Come on Lito you know I would do it.. Pete has to stop playing hard to get and just hand me the keys. I already told him come get the MC... LOL :biggrin:
> *


I'M WAITING.....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG AL WILL BE IN DA HOUSE SO HAVE MY RING


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 17 2010, 10:16 PM~17821116
> *I DON'T HAVE THAT KIND OF $$ TO OWN "MICROPHONE FIEND".....   :biggrin:
> I'M WAITING.....
> *


I dont have the money to own it either... Especially now...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jun 21 2010, 11:06 AM~17845291
> *I dont have the money to own it either... Especially now...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

SEE U THERE............. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jun 21 2010, 03:52 PM~17847551
> *SEE U THERE............. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 19 2010, 09:07 AM~17831535
> *BIG  AL  WILL BE IN DA HOUSE  SO HAVE MY RING
> *


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jun 21 2010, 11:06 AM~17845291
> *I dont have the money to own it either... Especially now...
> 
> 
> ...


Just got my LRM yesterday, way to go Alex G, awesome pictures of your car. :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 21 2010, 03:56 PM~17847593
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 12 2010, 12:29 PM~17768019
> *X's 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jun 22 2010, 05:54 PM~17859270
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 Whats up Julio are you guys handling the hop again?


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

Ryderz crew and other homies will be in the house...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jun 22 2010, 11:33 PM~17863125
> *Ryderz crew and other homies will be in the house...
> *


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 12 2010, 12:34 PM~17768048
> *I KINDA FEEL THE SAME WAY, BUT I'VE BEEN GOING TO THAT SHOW FOR YRS...... AND IT'S LOCAL FOR ME. :biggrin:
> *


*PLUS THE PETE-STA IS GOING TO UNVEIL THE ROLLERZ PLAQUE ON THE 58 :0 :0 :0  *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Jun 23 2010, 03:33 AM~17863784
> *PLUS THE PETE-STA IS GOING TO UNVEIL THE ROLLERZ PLAQUE ON THE 58 :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't know if Nokturnal will be there this year


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## U.S. RIDER (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jun 23 2010, 11:53 AM~17866382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a good looking shirt Stickz :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 23 2010, 11:09 AM~17866023
> *I don't know if Nokturnal will be there this year
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 22 2010, 11:26 PM~17863071
> *Whats up Julio are you guys handling the hop again?
> *


we'll be running the hop....... :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 23 2010, 11:09 AM~17866023
> *I don't know if Nokturnal will be there this year
> *


 YOU WILL BE THERE...........


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jun 12 2010, 03:46 PM~17769193
> *We will be there in FULL WHO'S HOUSE?????? ALEX G'S HOUSE!!!!
> *


nice spread in LMR issue homie keep doing your thing!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jun 23 2010, 04:32 PM~17868768
> *we'll be running the hop....... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 23 2010, 07:03 PM~17870166
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jun 24 2010, 03:59 PM~17878283
> *
> *


 Whats up with the new elco? :cheesy:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

lay m low will be there 4 sure


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 24 2010, 09:29 PM~17880996
> *Whats up with the new elco? :cheesy:
> *


sold...........


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jun 27 2010, 08:37 AM~17897814
> *sold...........
> *


 :0 :0 What you going to build now? :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 27 2010, 01:42 PM~17899240
> *:0  :0 What you going to build now? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jun 27 2010, 04:28 PM~17900130
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :uh: :uh: Will you have anything for the Nationals?


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 27 2010, 11:27 PM~17903883
> *:uh:  :uh: Will you have anything for the Nationals?
> *


maybe take the gold elco........u going


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt 4 lrn


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jun 28 2010, 04:17 PM~17909317
> *maybe take the gold elco........u going
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 28 2010, 06:22 PM~17910612
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


Koo see u there


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Jun 23 2010, 05:33 PM~17869329
> *nice spread in LMR issue homie keep doing your thing!
> *


Thanks homie...


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Jun 23 2010, 03:33 AM~17863784
> *PLUS THE PETE-STA IS GOING TO UNVEIL THE ROLLERZ PLAQUE ON THE 58 :0  :0  :0
> *


LOL.... He has a Stylistics Plaque in it now.. LOL J/K.... No I'm not.. Yes I am.. It was Lifestyle... :biggrin: 

JUST KIDDING!!!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## unstoppable25 (Jun 19, 2006)

Its an Okay Show Music is usually good, but kind of expensive


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 ;;looking for another ring
is there another way there from l.a with out doing the grape vine??


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 29 2010, 11:59 AM~17917237
> *:0 ;;looking for another ring
> is there another way there from l.a  with out doing the grape vine??
> *


Come down through Tehachapi or through the 166 from the 101. You screwed either way. Just take the grapevine in the evening time.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ITS GONNA BE HOOOOOTTTTTT :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 29 2010, 11:59 AM~17917237
> *:0 ;;looking for another ring
> is there another way there from l.a  with out doing the grape vine??
> *


The 14 to the 58 through Lancaster and tehachapi like Alex said...


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## relax63 (Mar 24, 2010)

relax63 will b there so my son.s 20inch lil rob,s bike 818 good times


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jun 13 2010, 07:26 AM~17773102
> *Internal affair. Classified inflamation.... Kind of like a drinking at the park without permission.... Sabes??? YOU SABES???? Member???? I know you member!!!!!
> *


ILL GIVE INTERNAL AFFAIRS A CALL & NEW STYLE WILL SEE U THERE :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Jul 9 2010, 05:17 PM~18005752
> *ILL GIVE INTERNAL AFFAIRS A CALL & NEW STYLE WILL SEE U THERE  :biggrin:
> *


Sounds like a plan. You guys come chill with us.


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

You know AZTEC IMAGE GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

Whats the date on the show


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Jul 10 2010, 05:08 PM~18012514
> *Whats the date on the show
> *


8-1-10 see you there


----------



## new breed (May 12, 2009)

NEW BREED
'SMILEY DAY PICNINC"
JULY 25TH WASCO, CA BARKER PARKER
STREET HOP 'BRING WHAT U GOT" (3 or more for cash prize)
$20 enterance fee for hop 
contacts: len 3199389 fast fred 2136478 jb 6195892



feel free to bring your own pit


----------



## new breed (May 12, 2009)

big fish will also be in the building for coverage the night b4 in bakersfield (lookin for a location) and sunday at the picnic all day


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

Heard Baby Bash, Dj Quik, Bobby Brackins suppose to be performing...heard from the homie Insane Mixaken. Would probably only care to see Dj Quik he puts on a pretty good show with some og songs.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@Jul 14 2010, 04:41 PM~18047287
> *Heard Baby Bash, Dj Quik, Bobby Brackins suppose to be performing...heard from the homie Insane Mixaken. Would probably only care to see Dj Quik he puts on a pretty good show with some og songs.
> *


Yup Eric is my best friend and on air partner. Just sent my pre-reg in today.


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jul 14 2010, 03:46 PM~18047336
> *Yup Eric is my best friend and on air partner. Just sent my pre-reg in today.
> *


Your ride looked good at the imperials show, out of curiosity why no "12 of Rakim in your display? or maybe I didn't look close enough


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

XIIIth XIIIth Annual • LOWRIDER NATIONALS
August 1, 2010 - Kern County Fairgrounds
SUPER HOP RULES AND CLASSES*
$1,000.00 per category	100.00 entry fee per car FIRST PLACE: $750.00	SECOND PLACE: $250.00
STREET CLASS 37” AND UNDER
MANDATORY SHOCKS FOR STREET CLASS! SHOCKS MUST BE BOLTED! NO SHOCKS, NO HOP! 1. STREET SINGLE PUMP CAR	2. STREET SINGLE PUMP TRUCK 3. STREET DOUBLE PUMP	4. STREET SINGLE PUMP IMPALA
RADICAL CLASS 38” AND OVER
5. RADICAL SINGLE PUMP CAR	6. RADICAL TRUCK HOP 7. RADICAL DOUBLE PUMP CAR	8. RADICAL LUXURY
DANCE CLASS
FRONT BUMPERS AND REAR ARE MANDATORY! EXCEPT TRUCKS WHERE REAR/BACK BUMPERS ARE OPTIONAL! 9. DANCE
• Note: Dance is open to Air and Hydraulic systems. • All vehicles can use unlimited batteries. • :60 seconds to qualify – 2 minutes total
PERSONNEL	DANCE DURATION	HOP DURATION
ONE switchman	2:00 minutes One truckman/CO2 There is a 15 second grace period within a round for troubleshooting. If you go beyond your grace period, round will terminate. Points scored will be retained as official qualifiers. Tires must all be the same size.
60 seconds
• Important: 3 vehicles make a class. Otherwise round is considered exhibition. Cash award $300.00, no title awarded (i.e. Trophy/Ring).
• Less than 3 vehicles must hit 37” or better to win.
Failure to meet the above requirements will result in disqualification or loss of points/inches per each infraction. *Lowrider Nationals reserves the right to make changes at any time.
(DISQUALIFICATION)
A. ARGUING WITH H0P 0FFICIALS.
B.UNSP0RTSMANLIKE C0NDUCT.
C.FAILURE T0 0BEY H0P 0FFICIALS.
D.CHEATING
E.UNEQUAL TIRE SIZE
P0STING UP H0P RULES 4 BAKERSFIELD L0WRIDEING NATI0NALS 4 DA H0MIE J0HN MARKIEWITZ KUZ HES 0UT 0F T0WN..
-SH0CKS ARE MANDAT0RY 4 ALL STREET CLASSES & MUST BE BULTED 0N!!
-FR0NT & BACK BUMPERS ARE MANDAT0RY 0N ALL CLASSES!!


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Jun 13 2010, 05:05 PM~17775970
> *uce harbor area will be there
> *


LV will be there too


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jun 21 2010, 11:06 AM~17845291
> *I dont have the money to own it either... Especially now...
> 
> 
> ...



Saw you car at SEMA looked real good. The paint makes it! :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Jul 14 2010, 07:35 PM~18048661
> *Your ride looked good at the imperials show, out of curiosity why no "12 of Rakim in your display? or maybe I didn't look close enough
> *


Those records stay indoors... Outdoors I throw out the bunk ass nothing 12's... For Vegas ill slap out the microphone fiend 12" and maybe a few of my platinum plaques from my djing career...


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jul 17 2010, 03:25 PM~18069963
> *Saw you car at SEMA looked real good.  The paint makes it!  :thumbsup:
> *


Is paint what is supposed to attract you first??? Thats the first thing people see is your paint so I had to have Dion and Craig go off on it.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jul 17 2010, 03:34 PM~18070016
> *Is paint what is supposed to attract you first??? Thats the first thing people see is your paint so I had to have Dion and Craig go off on it.
> *



it is definitely BADASS


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jul 17 2010, 03:18 PM~18069940
> *XIIIth XIIIth Annual • LOWRIDER NATIONALS
> August 1, 2010 - Kern County Fairgrounds
> SUPER HOP RULES AND CLASSES*
> ...


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by new breed_@Jul 11 2010, 08:42 PM~18019981
> *big fish will also be in the building for coverage the night b4 in bakersfield (lookin for a location) and sunday at the picnic all day
> *


was up g get at me to set up a location for big fish on sat night!!!! 304 0451 MANDO


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jul 17 2010, 03:23 PM~18069956
> *LV  will be there too
> *


 :0


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

S.F.V OLDIES WILL BE THERE! :0


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

MAJESTICS DELANO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE AND SO WILL LA CUCARACHA :biggrin:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

SUPPORT THE HOMIES FROM "NEW BREED" THIS WEEKEND, I ALWAYS SEE THEM SUPPORTING ALL LOCAL SHOWS, IT'S TIME TO GIVE BACK....

THIS SHOW/PICNIC IS IN MEMORY OF "SMILEY", HE WAS A GOOD DUDE, HE WAS A FRIEND OF MINE, RIP SMILEY.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=551015&hl=


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Jul 19 2010, 10:23 PM~18089246
> *MAJESTICS  DELANO  WILL BE IN THE HOUSE AND SO WILL LA CUCARACHA  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

THIS SHOW IS A RIP OFF...............................................

FAT BOY HAD THE NERVE TO CALL AND TELL ME I RECIEVED BOTH REGISTRATIONS, BUT NO MONEY! TRIED TO MAKE US PAY AGAIN. THEN 3 DAYS LATER AFTER THE SHOW, HE TRIED TO CASH THE $80 CHECK..........BUT ALREADY PAID THE $25 TO CANCEL IT! FUCKER TRIED TO GET US TWICE! I KNOW I WASNT THE FIRST OR LAST PERSON THAT LOWRIDER NATIONALS HAS DONE THIS TOO! :angry: :machinegun:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE ANOTHER GREAT TURN OUT...!

THANKS BEN FOR FIXING IT, AND POSTING THE PAGE FOR ME. ... JOHN (RYDERZ HYDRAULICS)


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

SO ARE WE HAVING TO DRIVE IN THREW THAT FUCKIN DIRT ROAD? I RE-FUCKIN-FUSE TO DRIVE MY CAR THREW THAT SHIT, INCONSIDERATE MOTHER FUCKERS!!! HAHA


BUT FOR REAL I NEED TO KNOW, CUZ I'M NOT GOING IF WE ARE USING THAT ROAD TO ENTER, IT'S A SLAP IN THE FACE TO US ALL AND WE STILL HAVE TO PAY $50......


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 22 2010, 01:20 PM~18113225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 22 2010, 11:42 PM~18119556
> *SO ARE WE HAVING TO DRIVE IN THREW THAT FUCKIN DIRT ROAD? I RE-FUCKIN-FUSE TO DRIVE MY CAR THREW THAT SHIT, INCONSIDERATE MOTHER FUCKERS!!! HAHA
> BUT FOR REAL I NEED TO KNOW, CUZ I'M NOT GOING IF WE ARE USING THAT ROAD TO ENTER, IT'S A SLAP IN THE FACE TO US ALL AND WE STILL HAVE TO PAY $50......
> *


Thought you were a down ass rider??? DIRT GRASS BLAH BLAH BLAH.. Just busting your chops....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 22 2010, 05:22 AM~18109884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jul 23 2010, 06:38 PM~18126449
> *Thought you were a down ass rider??? DIRT GRASS BLAH BLAH BLAH.. Just busting your chops....
> *


 :uh: :uh: SO MANY FUCKIN PAVED ENTRANCES AT THAT FUCKIN PLACE AND THEY THROW US THREW A DIRT ROAD, IF YOU DON'T SEE A PROBLEM WITH THAT THEN YOU HAVE OTHER PROBLEMS, I AIN'T DRIVING MY SHIT THREW A DIRT ROAD IF I DON'T HAVE TO AND NOT FOR SOME STUPID FUCKIN SHOW.....


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

how long is this dirt road? they should do something about it. put some plywood on top or something.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by soFresh_@Jul 23 2010, 11:34 PM~18128286
> *how long is this dirt road? they should do something about it. put some plywood on top or something.
> *


HAHA, FUCK THAT...... THEY HAVE LIKE 100 MORE ENTRANCES THAT ARE PAVED, IT'S NOT EVEN A BIG DEAL ANYMORE, CUZ FUCK THAT SHOW I AIN'T GOING. :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 24 2010, 10:16 AM~18129841
> *HAHA, FUCK THAT...... THEY HAVE LIKE 100 MORE ENTRANCES THAT ARE PAVED, IT'S NOT EVEN A BIG DEAL ANYMORE, CUZ FUCK THAT SHOW I AIN'T GOING.  :biggrin:
> *


Now you tell me.... Your fired!!!!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jul 24 2010, 09:48 AM~18130016
> *Now you tell me.... Your fired!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## chingonlincoln (May 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 24 2010, 10:16 AM~18129841
> *HAHA, FUCK THAT...... THEY HAVE LIKE 100 MORE ENTRANCES THAT ARE PAVED, IT'S NOT EVEN A BIG DEAL ANYMORE, CUZ FUCK THAT SHOW I AIN'T GOING.  :biggrin:
> *


Yah that's some bull shit i drove threw it last year and my lincoln,s all black fuckin bullshit had to reclean the whole thing im with u


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 22 2010, 11:42 PM~18119556
> *SO ARE WE HAVING TO DRIVE IN THREW THAT FUCKIN DIRT ROAD? I RE-FUCKIN-FUSE TO DRIVE MY CAR THREW THAT SHIT, INCONSIDERATE MOTHER FUCKERS!!! HAHA
> BUT FOR REAL I NEED TO KNOW, CUZ I'M NOT GOING IF WE ARE USING THAT ROAD TO ENTER, IT'S A SLAP IN THE FACE TO US ALL AND WE STILL HAVE TO PAY $50......
> *



hey bro, i understand what u r saying, but i need u to understand that it is out of are control. the HWY PATROL, AND SHERIFS dont want us to block the streets. so they make us use the entrance on the north side. we have tried to offer many different ways to not stack the cars up, but they still say no, we have to use the little dirt road. So please understand that its not us..!


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 26 2010, 09:20 AM~18142268
> *hey bro, i understand what u r saying, but i need u to understand that it is out of are control. the HWY PATROL, AND SHERIFS dont want us to block the streets. so they make us use the entrance on the north side. we have tried to offer many different ways to not stack the cars up, but they still say no, we have to use the little dirt road. So please understand that its not us..!
> *


LINE EVERYONE UP IN THE PARKING LOT AND WAIT THERE OR UNLOAD TO AVOID CONGESTING THE ROAD. THE ORDER THEY ENTER THE PARKING LOT IS THE SAME WAY THEY ENTER THE SHOW. JUST A SUGGESTION. TO CLEAN A CAR OR ITS UNDERCARRIAGE THEN DRIVE IT THROUGH THE DIRT JUST BEFORE THE SHOW MAKES NO SENSE. TRY CLEANING A CAR IN THE BAKERSFIELD SUN.... FUCK THAT....


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 26 2010, 08:20 AM~18142268
> *hey bro, i understand what u r saying, but i need u to understand that it is out of are control. the HWY PATROL, AND SHERIFS dont want us to block the streets. so they make us use the entrance on the north side. we have tried to offer many different ways to not stack the cars up, but they still say no, we have to use the little dirt road. So please understand that its not us..!
> *


COOL MAN, SEE I NEVER KNEW THAT..... I GUESS IT MAKES SENSE, BUT IT STILL A FUCKED UP ROAD TO ENTER WITH ALL THESE EXPENSIVE ASS CARS.  

THANKS FOR THE INFO.


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PERRO62_@Jul 26 2010, 09:14 AM~18142583
> *LINE EVERYONE UP IN THE PARKING LOT AND WAIT THERE OR UNLOAD TO AVOID CONGESTING THE ROAD.  THE ORDER THEY ENTER THE PARKING LOT IS THE SAME WAY THEY ENTER THE SHOW.  JUST A SUGGESTION.  TO CLEAN A CAR OR ITS UNDERCARRIAGE THEN DRIVE IT THROUGH THE DIRT JUST BEFORE THE SHOW MAKES NO SENSE.  TRY CLEANING A CAR IN THE BAKERSFIELD SUN.... FUCK THAT....
> *


VERY WELL SAID PERRO...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: MY CAR SAT IN THE DIRT LAST YR FOR ABOUT 30 MINS WHILE CARS PASSED BY AND BLEW DUST ALL OVER IT, I WAS FUCKIN PISSED!!! AND LIKE HOMIE PERRO SAID, TRY CLEANING YOUR CAR IN THE BAKERSFIELD HEAT :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: , IT AIN'T HAPPENING THIS YR, I'LL BE AT THE BEACH WHERE IT'S COOL.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 26 2010, 11:04 AM~18143049
> *VERY WELL SAID PERRO......  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  MY CAR SAT IN THE DIRT LAST YR FOR ABOUT 30 MINS WHILE CARS PASSED BY AND BLEW DUST ALL OVER IT, I WAS FUCKIN PISSED!!! AND LIKE HOMIE PERRO SAID, TRY CLEANING YOUR CAR IN THE BAKERSFIELD HEAT :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: , IT AIN'T HAPPENING THIS YR, I'LL BE AT THE BEACH WHERE IT'S COOL.
> *


 x2


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 24 2010, 08:56 PM~18133238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 26 2010, 12:04 PM~18143049
> *VERY WELL SAID PERRO......  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  MY CAR SAT IN THE DIRT LAST YR FOR ABOUT 30 MINS WHILE CARS PASSED BY AND BLEW DUST ALL OVER IT, I WAS FUCKIN PISSED!!! AND LIKE HOMIE PERRO SAID, TRY CLEANING YOUR CAR IN THE BAKERSFIELD HEAT :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: , IT AIN'T HAPPENING THIS YR, I'LL BE AT THE BEACH WHERE IT'S COOL.
> *


lol...yup....see you there g...bring ur softball glove cause its going down at the park, looks like its going to be a good sunday after all.....food,beer,cars and FAMILY.....yup and i save 50 bucks or so...... :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

going up there saturday anyone know of a good strip club.. im trying to fall in love with a stripper


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Jul 27 2010, 08:28 PM~18159149
> *going up there saturday anyone know of a good strip club.. im trying to fall in love with a stripper
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Jul 27 2010, 08:28 PM~18159149
> *going up there saturday anyone know of a good strip club.. im trying to fall in love with a stripper
> *


Damn loverboy yourr better off bringing you own.. LOL REAL TALK... But if you need a hook up I got you..... Just PM ME...
Alex


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 27 2010, 08:40 PM~18159949
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


Deja Vu? They claim they are the "biggest gentlemen's club chain." They proobably are. :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Jul 27 2010, 08:28 PM~18159149
> *going up there saturday anyone know of a good strip club.. im trying to fall in love with a stripper.
> *


.......ON UNION............ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 24 2010, 08:56 PM~18133238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jul 28 2010, 05:29 PM~18166929
> *:biggrin:
> *


 Whats up Julio you ready? :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 28 2010, 05:31 PM~18166940
> *Whats up Julio you ready? :biggrin:
> *


.....yea.... see u there


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jul 27 2010, 10:47 PM~18160614
> *Damn loverboy yourr better off bringing you own.. LOL REAL TALK... But if you need a hook up I got you..... Just PM ME...
> Alex
> *


lol just trying to have a good time with my kern county usos.. uuukkknnnoooowww


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Jul 28 2010, 08:01 PM~18168494
> *lol just trying to have a good time with my kern county usos.. uuukkknnnoooowww
> *


Then hit up Kurt or Albert from Uce.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jul 28 2010, 05:32 PM~18166950
> *.....yea.... see u there
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Jul 28 2010, 09:17 PM~18169504
> *Then hit up Kurt or Albert from Uce.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

StreetLow will be in the House! At the pre-party and event. We will have models for your enjoyment ! 

Website:
www.streetlowmagazine.com

Social Networks
www.myspace.com/streetlow_magazine


www.twitter.com/streetlow


www.facebook.com/streetlow


www.youtube.com/streetlowmagazinetv


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Jul 29 2010, 08:26 PM~18181191
> *StreetLow will be in the House! At the pre-party and event. We will have models for your enjoyment !
> *


well in that case. time to pack up the beers and roll out to lrn. :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

lets do this shit


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 30 2010, 04:26 PM~18188381
> *lets do this shit
> *


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

who is going to beach park?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jul 30 2010, 04:26 PM~18188381
> *lets do this shit
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Jul 26 2010, 09:20 AM~18142268
> *hey bro, i understand what u r saying, but i need u to understand that it is out of are control. the HWY PATROL, AND SHERIFS dont want us to block the streets. so they make us use the entrance on the north side. we have tried to offer many different ways to not stack the cars up, but they still say no, we have to use the little dirt road. So please understand that its not us..!
> *


just ask the fairgrounds....thats wut we do


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Jul 29 2010, 09:26 PM~18181191
> *StreetLow will be in the House! At the pre-party and event. We will have models for your enjoyment !
> 
> Website:
> ...


wheres this party at


----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Jul 30 2010, 09:37 PM~18191096
> *wheres this party at
> *


info flyer about that is on the lrn website.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## chingonlincoln (May 10, 2009)

Out here already we do have to drive threw the dirt road w.t.f


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chingonlincoln_@Jul 31 2010, 06:46 AM~18192390
> *Out here already we do have to drive threw the dirt road w.t.f
> *


in line too .. when we get in ill help u clean the white walls big dog


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 26 2010, 02:59 PM~18145048
> *x2
> *


ben u know u r going to the show. y would u put that your not..?


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chingonlincoln_@Jul 31 2010, 06:46 AM~18192390
> *Out here already we do have to drive threw the dirt road w.t.f
> *


Pre-reg didnt have to go through the dirt. Your car didnt look bad shoot you were the first one in the building. Lets see how tomorrow pans out. Good luck to everyone. If your coming to the show drive safe to and from.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Looking good!!!


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

How was the show? Any pics? I know it was hotter than hell like 105!


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chingonlincoln_@Jul 31 2010, 06:46 AM~18192390
> *Out here already we do have to drive threw the dirt road w.t.f
> *


I know huh this was a couple years ago never been back :thumbsdown:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Aug 1 2010, 05:43 PM~18201198
> *I know huh this was a couple years ago never been back :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...


*X's MF 2*


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

My first time at this show and I had a blast!! 



















Switch Man 









Mikey


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)

me toooooooo


----------



## lowrr (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

> me toooooooo
> 
> 
> Somebody got busy today :biggrin:


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Aug 1 2010, 10:14 PM~18203679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Not as many entries as last year but there was alot of top notch entriesr :wow: :wow:


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

say lay m low had a good time not tripping on the 4 hour drive home the show was cool and it was not that hot like you would think the field would be see you next year


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Aug 2 2010, 12:35 AM~18204494
> *say lay m low had a good time not tripping on the 4 hour drive home the show was cool and it was not that hot like you would think the field would be see you next year
> *


Whats up homie nice chopin it up with you guys yesterday?


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Aug 1 2010, 09:58 PM~18203528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass pictures..
good show..nice metting everybody...good loking out big john..derrel..and good times..had fun...till next time :biggrin: :biggrin: let us know whats going on out there so we can take a trip...its boring out here :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Aug 1 2010, 09:11 PM~18203018
> *me toooooooo
> 
> 
> ...


Good pics!!!!


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Aug 1 2010, 09:58 PM~18203528
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Good Pics!!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

THIS SHOW WAS WACK!!!!.....STUPID JUDGES SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 2 2010, 12:51 PM~18207101
> *THIS SHOW WAS WACK!!!!.....STUPID JUDGES SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*hell yeah*


----------



## chingonlincoln (May 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 2 2010, 12:43 PM~18207499
> *hell yeah
> *


Fuck yah the show sucked last years was better. I agree with homeboy the judges sucked


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

any more pics


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin+Aug 2 2010, 09:32 AM~18206532-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys!!

It was coo meeting you dream on, put me down for a 2xl!!! :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

what didnt you like about the judges . any ? i have ever had with these guys they have told me why so post up your entry # if you think you should of won and they will tell you why you didnt win and who beat you and if you are realy into car shows youll be able to see if the car that they are saying beat you realy did or they just fucked up . also they way they gave out the trophies had nothing to do with the judges also the head of the judges always sticks around till the end . also i am putting list together to give LRN on what they need to do for next year as far as changes so we will return next year


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 2 2010, 02:25 PM~18208398
> *what didnt you like about the judges . any ? i have ever had with these guys they have told me why so post up your entry # if you think you should of won and they will tell you why you didnt win and who beat you and if you are realy into car shows youll be able to see if the car that they are saying beat you realy did or they just fucked up . also they way they gave out the trophies had nothing to do with the judges also the head of the judges always sticks around till the end . also i am putting list together to give LRN on what they need to do for next year as far as changes so we will return next year
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 2 2010, 03:25 PM~18208398
> *what didnt you like about the judges . any ? i have ever had with these guys they have told me why so post up your entry # if you think you should of won and they will tell you why you didnt win and who beat you and if you are realy into car shows youll be able to see if the car that they are saying beat you realy did or they just fucked up . also they way they gave out the trophies had nothing to do with the judges also the head of the judges always sticks around till the end . also i am putting list together to give LRN on what they need to do for next year as far as changes so we will return next year
> *


it happin to my buddy to and he went up there and they told him that the judge left...but other than that the show was cool..got indoors though :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 2 2010, 11:51 AM~18207101
> *THIS SHOW WAS WACK!!!!.....STUPID JUDGES SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i agree it has not been as good as it used to be for a looong time. and it seems like the weaker it gets the higher the prices go :angry:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 2 2010, 03:28 PM~18209583
> *i agree it has not been as good as it used to be for a looong time. and it seems like the weaker it gets the higher the prices go  :angry:
> *


I HEARD IT SUCKED ASS ASLO.......


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 2 2010, 02:25 PM~18208398
> *what didnt you like about the judges . any ? i have ever had with these guys they have told me why so post up your entry # if you think you should of won and they will tell you why you didnt win and who beat you and if you are realy into car shows youll be able to see if the car that they are saying beat you realy did or they just fucked up . also they way they gave out the trophies had nothing to do with the judges also the head of the judges always sticks around till the end . also i am putting list together to give LRN on what they need to do for next year as far as changes so we will return next year
> *


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 2 2010, 05:38 PM~18210223
> *I HEARD IT SUCKED ASS ASLO.......
> *


I concur


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

This was my first time going to this show. It was cool but I was expecting way more lowriders. :angry: It seemed as if there were more baller cars & trucks than lowriders. WTF!! :angry: Fuck it. Let's see how next year's show turns out. I'll post up picks of the cars that my nephew took.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigLos_@Aug 2 2010, 06:42 PM~18210821
> *This was my first time going to this show. It was cool but I was expecting way more lowriders.   :angry:  It seemed as if there were more baller cars & trucks than lowriders. WTF!!  :angry:  Fuck it. Let's see how next year's show turns out.  I'll post up picks of the cars that my nephew took.
> *


I said the exact same thing. If Nokturnal and Swift would not have been at the show.. THAT SHOW WOULD HAVE BEEN WORSE!!!!... I think the highlight of the day was when these punk ass kids started fighting near my boy Kurt's 66. I heard him yell THATS MY FUCKIN CAR... So we all jumped up and Kurt knuckles met dudes face. At that point it pretty much ended with the dude on the ground and his head looking like the Elephant Man...hno: hno: Sad part is cops didnt do a damn thing about it  . That was the only excitment I seen. Awards sucked. They ran through the catagories way to fast and had line to get your awards. I know you guys want to go home like we do but DAMN slow the roll.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Aug 2 2010, 06:53 PM~18210949
> *I said the exact same thing. If Nokturnal and Swift would not have been at the show.. THAT SHOW WOULD HAVE BEEN WORSE!!!!... I think the highlight of the day was when these punk ass kids started fighting near my boy Kurt's 66. I heard him yell THATS MY FUCKIN CAR... So we all jumped up and Kurt knuckles met dudes face. At that point it pretty much ended with the dude on the ground and his head looking like the Elephant Man...hno:  hno:  Sad part is cops didnt do a damn thing about it  . That was the only excitment I seen. Awards sucked. They ran through the catagories way to fast and had line to get your awards. I know you guys want to go home like we do but DAMN slow the roll.
> *


WHERE WERE U AT :dunno: I WENT BY UR CAR 2 TIMES AN DIDNT SEE U


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Aug 2 2010, 07:00 PM~18211039
> *WHERE WERE U AT  :dunno: I WENT BY UR CAR 2 TIMES AN DIDNT SEE U
> *


I was over by Majestics Delano... I walked by your car and didnt see you at all either... :biggrin: You must have been the one that stole my lowrider magazine sneaky guy. :biggrin: .. 

  YEAH SOMEONE NEEDED MY ISSUE MORE THA I DID. LIL THEIVING BASTARDS..   .


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Aug 2 2010, 07:08 PM~18211131
> *I was over by Majestics Delano... I walked by your car and didnt see you at all either...  :biggrin:  You must have been the one that stole my lowrider magazine sneaky guy. :biggrin: ..
> 
> YEAH SOMEONE NEEDED MY ISSUE MORE THA I DID. LIL THEIVING BASTARDS..    .
> *


 :wow: wtf!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 2 2010, 05:38 PM~18210223
> *I HEARD IT SUCKED ASS ASLO.......
> *


straight weak sauce to put it lightly


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Aug 2 2010, 07:16 PM~18211203
> *:wow:  wtf!
> *


YEEEEEUP!!!


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 2 2010, 02:25 PM~18208398
> *what didnt you like about the judges . any ? i have ever had with these guys they have told me why so post up your entry # if you think you should of won and they will tell you why you didnt win and who beat you and if you are realy into car shows youll be able to see if the car that they are saying beat you realy did or they just fucked up . also they way they gave out the trophies had nothing to do with the judges also the head of the judges always sticks around till the end . also i am putting list together to give LRN on what they need to do for next year as far as changes so we will return next year
> *


I DONT CARE ABOUT THE TROPHY!!!...I DIDNT TAKE MY BIKE BUT IM TALKING FOR MY MEMBERS CUZ I REALLY THINK THEY DESERVE SOMETHING!!!.....THEY WERE FUCKIN TAKING POINTS OFF FOR EVERYTHING...HAVING THE TURNTABLE OFF, SOUNDSYSTEM OFF...WUT KIND oF SHIT IS THAT??????I HOPE THEY DIDNT TAKE POINTS OFF from MY BIKE FOR NOT BEEN THERE~!  :biggrin:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 2 2010, 03:25 PM~18208398
> *what didnt you like about the judges . any ? i have ever had with these guys they have told me why so post up your entry # if you think you should of won and they will tell you why you didnt win and who beat you and if you are realy into car shows youll be able to see if the car that they are saying beat you realy did or they just fucked up . also they way they gave out the trophies had nothing to do with the judges also the head of the judges always sticks around till the end . also i am putting list together to give LRN on what they need to do for next year as far as changes so we will return next year
> *


THINK THEY SHOULD GET THE BEST JUDGES OUT THERE AND THAT IS BIRD FROM S.D


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Aug 2 2010, 08:00 PM~18211039
> *WHERE WERE U AT  :dunno: I WENT BY UR CAR 2 TIMES AN DIDNT SEE U
> *


He was with nokturnal


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 2 2010, 08:25 PM~18211905
> *He was with nokturnal
> *


Forgot i was being a salesman to. Tell E to call me so we can get the Nav hook up.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 2 2010, 08:08 PM~18211758
> *THINK  THEY SHOULD  GET THE  BEST  JUDGES  OUT  THERE  AND  THAT  IS  BIRD  FROM S.D
> *


That would be SIC productions judging smiley. I got four of the best judges that make us who we are. Not Just Bird


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 2 2010, 08:44 PM~18212089
> *That would be SIC productions judging smiley.  I got four of the best judges that make us who we are.  Not Just Bird
> *


IF U GUYS JUDGE NEXT YEAR ILL BE THERE


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Aug 2 2010, 09:29 AM~18205610
> *Whats up homie nice chopin it up with you guys yesterday?
> *


same 2 u2 rouge hop 2 see you guys in sac next year


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Aug 2 2010, 02:25 PM~18208398
> *what didnt you like about the judges . any ? i have ever had with these guys they have told me why so post up your entry # if you think you should of won and they will tell you why you didnt win and who beat you and if you are realy into car shows youll be able to see if the car that they are saying beat you realy did or they just fucked up . also they way they gave out the trophies had nothing to do with the judges also the head of the judges always sticks around till the end . also i am putting list together to give LRN on what they need to do for next year as far as changes so we will return next year
> *


hey i was one of them that the juging was fuked up they said that they didnt want to put my bike with the other 20 inch tricle because that wasent fair for the 20" bikes i was the only bike with bondo that was 26" and i didnt event plase. the guge even said they were juging like a LRM show and i iben wone 1st place in san diego and 3rd in san bernardino and ur going to tell me i didnt place hear??????


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Aug 2 2010, 09:55 PM~18212242
> *hey i was one of them that the juging was fuked up they said that they didnt want to put my bike with the other 20 inch tricle because that wasent fair for the 20" bikes i was the only bike with bondo that was 26"  and i didnt event plase. the guge even said they were juging like a LRM show and  i iben wone 1st place in san diego and 3rd in san bernardino and ur going to tell me i didnt place hear??????
> 
> 
> ...


wow now that was fucked up rouge a they miss the hole luxery catergory 89 on down 5 of us had 2 go up on the stage for them 2 call 89 on down :angry:


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Aug 2 2010, 09:03 PM~18212317
> *wow now that was fucked up rouge a they miss the hole luxery catergory 89 on down 5 of us had 2 go up on the stage for them 2 call 89 on down  :angry:
> *


we though we had it bad but thats fucke up no matter what. but theres nonono next year.!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

if anybody walked of there by the 2 79 lincolns and the burgundy 89 brougham the pink linkcon beat the other one and the burgundy 89 brougham with the red viynal top :angry:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLos_@Aug 2 2010, 07:29 PM~18211359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  ALL THESE RIDES LOOK GOOD  HOMIES FROM BACK IN THE DAY 66 SILLYS LS AND SPIKES REGAL


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

These comments bout this show are hilarious. Seems like each n every year things get worse yet peeps keep returning to this show. What's the deal? The funny thing is seems to be the same complaints every year. WHY if this show is so bad does everyone continue to support this show? :dunno:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ke miras_@Aug 2 2010, 08:25 PM~18212592
> *These comments bout this show are hilarious. Seems like each n every year things get worse yet peeps keep returning to this show. What's the deal? The funny thing is seems to be the same complaints every year. WHY if this show is so bad does everyone continue to support this show?  :dunno:
> *


THANK YOU!!! GEEZE, BOUT FUCKIN TIME, HAHA.......


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Aug 2 2010, 08:30 PM~18212660
> *:drama:
> *


'WHATS UP JESSE?


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 2 2010, 08:36 PM~18212741
> *'WHATS UP JESSE?
> *


SUP PETE... :wave:


----------



## Porkdizzle (Aug 2, 2010)

Where can I find the show coverage at?


----------



## Joey-LW-4-life (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ke miras_@Aug 2 2010, 09:25 PM~18212592
> *These comments bout this show are hilarious. Seems like each n every year things get worse yet peeps keep returning to this show. What's the deal? The funny thing is seems to be the same complaints every year. WHY if this show is so bad does everyone continue to support this show?  :dunno:
> *


Latin world Bakersfield don't


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

From the sounds of it they really need to revamp this whole show next year. New date for one? Instead of middle of the summer when it's 110. Work with the people at the fairgrounds to get out of making the entry through the dirt. Lower the prices, n$$$as are broke these days! $25 bucks? Yeah if it was going to a good cause instead of someones pockets! And last it's a show...unless you have a turntable car or a 100 point og ride don't go to the show expecting to win a trophy. For a $5 dollar trophy I would not lose sleep over, it's more to chill with the homies and meet new people and see the rides. That's why I got mad respect for the hot rodders they put their cars in shows just to show and expect nothing but good times with fellow car builders. Half the fools out there don't know how to act and respect peoples property that's why people don't bring their rides or families out there or don't go period. Aight I'm done back to working on my own ride, just had to vent.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@Aug 2 2010, 10:04 PM~18213042
> *From the sounds of it they really need to revamp this whole show next year. New date for one? Instead of middle of the summer when it's 110. Work with the people at the fairgrounds to get out of making the entry through the dirt. Lower the prices, n$$$as are broke these days! $25 bucks? Yeah if it was going to a good cause instead of someones pockets! And last it's a show...unless you have a turntable car or a 100 point og ride don't go to the show expecting to win a trophy.  For a $5 dollar trophy I would not lose sleep over, it's more to chill with the homies and meet new people and see the rides. That's why I got mad respect for the hot rodders they put their cars in shows just to show and expect nothing but good times with fellow car builders. Half the fools out there don't know how to act and respect peoples property that's why people don't bring their rides or families out there or don't go period.  Aight I'm done back to working on my own ride, just had to vent.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@Aug 2 2010, 10:04 PM~18213042
> *From the sounds of it they really need to revamp this whole show next year. New date for one? Instead of middle of the summer when it's 110. Work with the people at the fairgrounds to get out of making the entry through the dirt. Lower the prices, n$$$as are broke these days! $25 bucks? Yeah if it was going to a good cause instead of someones pockets! And last it's a show...unless you have a turntable car or a 100 point og ride don't go to the show expecting to win a trophy.  For a $5 dollar trophy I would not lose sleep over, it's more to chill with the homies and meet new people and see the rides. That's why I got mad respect for the hot rodders they put their cars in shows just to show and expect nothing but good times with fellow car builders. Half the fools out there don't know how to act and respect peoples property that's why people don't bring their rides or families out there or don't go period.  Aight I'm done back to working on my own ride, just had to vent.
> *


 :wow:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Joey-LW-4-life_@Aug 2 2010, 10:03 PM~18213036
> *Latin world Bakersfield don't
> *


X2
TELL EM JOEY FUCK DA NATIONALS :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@Aug 2 2010, 09:04 PM~18213042
> *From the sounds of it they really need to revamp this whole show next year. New date for one? Instead of middle of the summer when it's 110. Work with the people at the fairgrounds to get out of making the entry through the dirt. Lower the prices, n$$$as are broke these days! $25 bucks? Yeah if it was going to a good cause instead of someones pockets! And last it's a show...unless you have a turntable car or a 100 point og ride don't go to the show expecting to win a trophy.  For a $5 dollar trophy I would not lose sleep over, it's more to chill with the homies and meet new people and see the rides. That's why I got mad respect for the hot rodders they put their cars in shows just to show and expect nothing but good times with fellow car builders. Half the fools out there don't know how to act and respect peoples property that's why people don't bring their rides or families out there or don't go period.  Aight I'm done back to working on my own ride, just had to vent.
> *


CHUCK FOR MAYOR....... WELL SAID.


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Aug 2 2010, 10:32 AM~18206532
> *bad ass pictures..
> good show..nice metting everybody...good loking out big john..derrel..and good times..had fun...till next  time :biggrin:  :biggrin: let us know whats going on out there so we can take a trip...its boring out here :biggrin:
> *


NO PROBLEM HOMIE YA WE WILL LET U KNOW


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 2 2010, 11:03 PM~18213520
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN+Aug 2 2010, 11:03 PM~18213520-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Aug 2 2010, 11:05 PM~18213539
> *
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Aug 2 2010, 11:54 PM~18213448
> *NO PROBLEM HOMIE YA WE WILL LET U KNOW
> *


whats up big john this your boy smiley rouge boy you came and put it down at the show 2 clicks 2 the click o 4 you fools that dont 2 2 clicks is 2 the back bumper see you next year il probley hit one in pamdale you no so dont be surprise if your boy make that 5 and half 2 6 hour drive o fellows if you dont no i do it on 13,s on the pavement


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 2 2010, 08:44 PM~18212089
> *That would be SIC productions judging smiley.  I got four of the best judges that make us who we are.  Not Just Bird
> *



::thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 2 2010, 09:52 PM~18212203
> *IF U GUYS JUDGE NEXT YEAR ILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 2 2010, 09:44 PM~18212089
> *That would be SIC productions judging smiley.  I got four of the best judges that make us who we are.  Not Just Bird
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@Aug 2 2010, 11:04 PM~18213042
> *From the sounds of it they really need to revamp this whole show next year. New date for one? Instead of middle of the summer when it's 110. Work with the people at the fairgrounds to get out of making the entry through the dirt. Lower the prices, n$$$as are broke these days! $25 bucks? Yeah if it was going to a good cause instead of someones pockets! And last it's a show...unless you have a turntable car or a 100 point og ride don't go to the show expecting to win a trophy.  For a $5 dollar trophy I would not lose sleep over, it's more to chill with the homies and meet new people and see the rides. That's why I got mad respect for the hot rodders they put their cars in shows just to show and expect nothing but good times with fellow car builders. Half the fools out there don't know how to act and respect peoples property that's why people don't bring their rides or families out there or don't go period.  Aight I'm done back to working on my own ride, just had to vent.
> *


im with this dude .you go to a show to learn something new and meet new people . not to spend 15,000 to 80,000 on a ride to get a $10 trophy.


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Aug 3 2010, 10:39 AM~18216401
> *im with this dude .you go to a show to learn something new  and meet new people . not to spend 15,000 to 80,000 on a ride to get a $10 trophy.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

People act like this is the LV supershow. It's not!!! Get over it fools. If your building a ride to make your money back you fucked up. It ain't happening at this show. I can respect Latin World they believed this show was shitty and decided not to show up anymore. :thumbsup: The rest of you crying ass bitches need to take a cue from these guys.


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :x:


----------



## 661 west sider (Aug 3, 2010)

latin world cc..


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER+Jul 31 2010, 11:15 AM~18193135-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Straight Clownin crew was puttin in some serious work, Both singles were smashin bumper......and the lookin killa too. :thumbsup: 

You guys comin to Vegas ???? Hit me up ..LMK


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Oh Yeah... The crew here at *Black Magic *, wanted to Thank Rick for the hospitality and puttin on a great show, _even when most are throwing in the towel_


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ke miras_@Aug 3 2010, 01:24 PM~18217647
> *People act like this is the LV supershow. It's not!!! Get over it fools. If your building a ride to make your money back you fucked up. It ain't happening at this show. I can respect Latin World they believed this show was shitty and decided not to show up anymore.  :thumbsup: The rest of you crying ass bitches need to take a cue from these guys.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6Do7FRAKAlY&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6Do7FRAKAlY&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

the sound sucks sorry it was to loud for my digital camera


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XrBRAx3uLc4&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XrBRAx3uLc4&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 3 2010, 06:52 PM~18220552
> *Oh Yeah... The crew here at Black Magic , wanted to Thank Rick for the hospitality and puttin on a great show, even when most are throwing in the towel
> *


 THIS WAS MY FIRST TIME SHOWING AT THE NATIONALS ,AN I THOUGHT IT WAS A GOOD SHOW


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Aug 3 2010, 08:55 PM~18221984
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS,


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

there was alot of ppl at the show, there could of been more cars but there was hella ppl, it was a fun show and it was hot but it didnt stop me from being everywhere with the video camera. those of you that didnt go truely missed out, oh and the trophies some of them were taller then me and i bet cost way more then $10


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 3 2010, 07:49 PM~18221218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Aug 3 2010, 07:58 PM~18222032
> *NICE PICS,
> *


thanks


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QwQB7kDCoY8&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QwQB7kDCoY8&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Aug 3 2010, 08:58 PM~18222036
> *there was alot of ppl at the show, there could of been more cars but there was hella ppl, it was a fun show and it was hot but it didnt stop me from being everywhere with the video camera. those of you that didnt go truely missed out, oh and the trophies some of them were taller then me and i bet cost way more then $10
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_t8jUVaMJ38&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_t8jUVaMJ38&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ke miras_@Aug 3 2010, 01:24 PM~18217647
> *People act like this is the LV supershow. It's not!!! Get over it fools. If your building a ride to make your money back you fucked up. It ain't happening at this show. I can respect Latin World they believed this show was shitty and decided not to show up anymore.  :thumbsup: The rest of you crying ass bitches need to take a cue from these guys.
> *


gracias for da respect homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Aug 3 2010, 08:52 PM~18221927
> *THIS WAS MY FIRST TIME SHOWING AT THE NATIONALS ,AN I THOUGHT IT WAS A GOOD SHOW
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Aug 3 2010, 09:28 PM~18222395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Aug 2 2010, 08:15 PM~18212464
> * ALL THESE RIDES LOOK GOOD  HOMIES FROM BACK IN THE DAY 66 SILLYS LS AND SPIKES REGAL
> *


THANKS FOR THE LOVE JOE . :biggrin:


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)




----------



## 661 west sider (Aug 3, 2010)

i see u ninjjaaaa..


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Aug 3 2010, 08:37 PM~18221723
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6Do7FRAKAlY&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6Do7FRAKAlY&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


DAMN DID I JUST WASTE 5 MINS 31 SECONDS OF MY LIFE WATCHING THIS FUCKED UP VIDEO!!! NOW CAN SOMEONE PLEASE POST SOME REAL HOP VIDEO!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 4 2010, 12:53 AM~18224053
> *DAMN DID I JUST WASTE 5 MINS 31 SECONDS OF MY LIFE WATCHING THIS FUCKED UP VIDEO!!! NOW CAN SOMEONE PLEASE POST SOME REAL HOP VIDEO!!!!!
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Aug 2 2010, 02:08 PM~18208270
> *Thanks guys!!
> 
> It was coo meeting you dream on, put me down for a 2xl!!! :biggrin:
> *



Cool let me know what pic you want...


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

me and big john hoppingZJ0FeLO1TYs&feature=related


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

92g3nSD-Hb4&feature=related


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

6byGwADNwpY&feature=related


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 3 2010, 11:53 PM~18224053
> *DAMN DID I JUST WASTE 5 MINS 31 SECONDS OF MY LIFE WATCHING THIS FUCKED UP VIDEO!!! NOW CAN SOMEONE PLEASE POST SOME REAL HOP VIDEO!!!!!
> *


i did that on perpuse PAULY just to fuck around the good video is on the streetlow camera lol


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

acOd8J-Y7Yk&feature=related


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Aug 4 2010, 05:29 PM~18230066
> *me and big john humpingZJ0FeLO1TYs&feature=related
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 3 2010, 07:49 PM~18221218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Aug 4 2010, 05:29 PM~18230066
> *me and big john hoppingZJ0FeLO1TYs&feature=related
> *


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

I heard Del toro Was in the house were the clip of DT and big John :biggrin:


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silly_@Aug 4 2010, 09:09 PM~18232035
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra+Aug 4 2010, 12:26 AM~18223602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## PEEWEE408 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## PEEWEE408 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## PEEWEE408 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PEEWEE408_@Aug 5 2010, 01:07 AM~18233905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

AZTEC IMAGE...















p


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

AZTEC IMAGE....







p


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

AZTEC IMAGE...


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

AZTEC IMAGE...


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

AZTEC IMAGE...


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

AZTEC IMAGE..


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

AZTEC IMAGE...


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

AZTEC IMAGE...


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

AZTEC IMAGE...


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

AZTEC IMAGE..


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

AZTEC IMAGE...


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

AZTEC IMAGE...


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: call will for more info 5209710432 or email [email protected] :thumbsup:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

AZTEC IMAGE.....


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@2010, 07:49 PM~18221218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Aug 7 2010, 09:17 PM~18254802
> *TTT
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PEEWEE408_@Aug 5 2010, 01:00 AM~18233876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS DEL TORO GOOD TO SEE YOU OUT AGAIN BRING THAT CONVERT OUT AGAIN REPRESENT


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Aug 8 2010, 07:52 PM~18260123
> *WHATS DEL TORO GOOD TO SEE YOU OUT AGAIN BRING THAT CONVERT OUT AGAIN REPRESENT
> *



*THE VERT WILL BE OUT SOON WITH A NEW LOOK STAY TOON  *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 8 2010, 08:09 PM~18260282
> *THE VERT WILL BE OUT SOON WITH A NEW LOOK STAY TOON
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fidecaddy_@Aug 4 2010, 09:04 PM~18231995
> *I heard Del toro Was in the house  were the clip of DT and big John  :biggrin:
> *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_rjvSB1TZw


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Aug 9 2010, 07:39 PM~18269722
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_rjvSB1TZw
> *


 :wow:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

it was a good show


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Aug 9 2010, 10:13 PM~18271264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This was a nice Cadi. :thumbsup:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crayzy 8_@Aug 20 2010, 09:25 AM~18361614
> *Ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

The REZMADE 1st Annual Car Show will be held Saturday September 11, 2010 at Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino in Lemoore, Ca.

Vida Guerra will be present to take pictures and give autographs.

Baby Bash will be present to take photos and give autographs. He will also be performing on stage.

Also performing on stage E-40, Don Cisco, Jay Tee of NSDeep,

The Famous stunt bike crew will be performing bike stunts.

Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
Setup the night before will be available from 5pm-10pm. Casino security and Tribal Police will be present all night long.

CATEGORIES

CARS
50'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
60'S- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM

TRUCKS
60'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM

BICYCLES
2WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
3WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL

MOTORCYCLES
OPEN

1ST, 2ND & 3RD PLACE IN EACH CATEGORY.
1ST 6' TROPHY, 2ND 5' TROPHY, 3RD 4' TROPHY










BEST OF SHOW $1OOO & TROPHY: LOWRIDER, TRUCK, SUV, DUB CAR
$500 cash for best motorcycle of show $250 cash for 2nd best motorcycle of show.

Car Hop / Dance 1st $700, 2nd $400 plus trophy

Bikini Contest 1st $700, 2nd $400

Free Rim giveaway.

For more info. go to: rezmadecc.com/events/


----------



## ChromeandCandy (Apr 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ChromeandCandy_@Sep 1 2010, 05:15 PM~18463514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------

